# Captain Cortez - 54MM (Battle Brother Artemis Conversion).



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I managed to pick up a Battle Brother Artemis from Bits and Kits as I've been buying up =I= scale minis and I'm looking to convert him up into Captain Cortez of the Crimson Fists.

Why Cortez I hear you ask? Jac's never shown any interest in Crimson Fist's or even their arch foe Orks before so why is he wanting to desecrate such an awesome mini with a Chapter he's touched before? Well because the Crimson Fists were actually my very first force back when I was 9. I painted a squad of them and then got scared and to my eternal shame went to UM's. One of the main reason's I liked the CF's was because of Cortez and what a badass he is. Broken every bone in his body... fights for 21 hours straight... fights for 6 weeks with no food or water. This is my act of penance for not sticking with them years ago. It's also an attempt to have a better miniature form of Cortez out there in the world than that fucking hideous version in 28mm GW put out a few years ago that seems to OOP now. Thank christ. 

Right enough talk about my past transgressions.

Battle Brother Atremis is a beautiful mini and it hurts to take a saw to him but as he is armed with a power sword and bolter it's got to be done, the best donor for the bolt pistol that Cortez is armed with is Witch Hunter Tyrus who the postman finally delivered today that I picked up second hand (only took 4 phone calls from two different people to make that happen. NZ Post if you are reading this. Fuck you). He is also a potential donor for the power fist but this is more problematic. Anyway onto pictures!

Tyrus and Artemis side by side:










And the arm issues...










As you can see the bolt pistol will fit on the right hand pretty well just cut it off just below the elbow and cut Artemis's arm about the same place, bit of a pinning and GS and away you go. The bolt pistol is question is perfect I think as fluff wise he is described as having a master crafted BP.

The power fist is also very cool but there are issues with it.

1) It's not very SM like i.e. pointed fingers, etc - Thats not so much of an issue, the fingers I can cut and resculpt to be rounded. The over all shape isn't so much of a problem as again it's "ancient" fluff wise.

2) The elbow and upper arm are so far beyond the wrong shape I'd really prefer something more marine (round vs square with round edges). 

Does anybody know of any alternatives that would possibly work in 54MM scale?

At the moment this is my biggest hurdle and if push comes to shove I will simply use the Tyrus PF.

Keep tuned for updates.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you looked into Hitech Miniatures? They have a line of 54mm sci-fi warriors...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just had a look then, they seem to only two and both have right handed PF's. I need a lefty. Thanks Den though.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Just had a look then, they seem to only two and both have right handed PF's. I need a lefty. Thanks Den though.



Why do you need left handed PF he lost his right arm and on the original model of Cortez it was a right handed PF or am i missing something?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Na you an't missing anything. I am though. Shit. He lost his right arm, not his left. Right looks like that bolt pistol arm is going to be a bionic one!

The reason I'm looking for a left handed power fist is becauce the bolt pistol i had was on the right hand. Although now I'm think I may need to go back to the drawing board, and this is after I've started cutting metal as well. Shit.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry for the spanner in the works but better now than after fixing and pinning the complete model 

Also the pistol may still be salvagable if you can cut on the line between pistol and hand you may still be able to attach it to the left hand as the design on the gun is not left or right.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorns Legacy said:


> sorry for the spanner in the works but better now than after fixing and pinning the complete model


Don't be sorry! It's better to know this now!

Hang on, I posted that reply at midnight where I am. Do you mean this hideous mini:










I'm looking at using the same combo there, PF on our left, BP on our right.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

So to keep this brutally clear in my easily-befuddled mind... WHICH arm do you want the fist for?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet as Den I'm not being clear:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Due to work calling me in at the last minute I haven't had much time to work on this but yesterday I did manage to get some GS'ing done on the join between his right leg and the groin:


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Don't be sorry! It's better to know this now!
> 
> Hang on, I posted that reply at midnight where I am. Do you mean this hideous mini:
> 
> ...


Yes thats the exact hidious mini i was on about por guy looks like hes got a face that resembles a burst sausage.



> So to keep this brutally clear in my easily-befuddled mind... WHICH arm do you want the fist for?


Minis right arm needs to be the PF


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Yes thats the exact hidious mini i was on about por guy looks like hes got a face that resembles a burst sausage.


Pretty much. I was so disappointed when that mini came out.

Anyway no progress has been made this week due to work unfortunately. Probably the week after next will be the soonest I can get to it.


----------

